# Truck shopping



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

trIplEcrOwngIrl said:


> So, I think I need a truck. I was thinking a 4runner for a while, but some reviews I have been reading are saying that they aren't good for towing horses. I have already gotten multiple no's on getting a truck, but maybe if I pay for 1/2 gas or something my parents will let me. So anywho, I need opinions on which truck. I will haul probably only one horse but I need the capacity to haul two. I'm a TB girl, but they are big. My gelding is 16.3hh and I don't know how tall my next horse will be but not taller than 17hh and he will be a TB also. I wan't a two horse or stock trailer. Preferably a two horse but possibly a stock. So what do ya'll think? I REALLY need something with good mpg but also decent towing capacity. Thanks so much guys!!


4 runner... 4 wheel drive? I never hear 4 runner ha ha, but really depending on your location 4WD can be great and can be like ehh not much use. If you live up north like me 4WD - YOU MUST HAVE IT! If you are down south or non snowy areas with lots of mud, its up to you really. And what year you looking at for these trucks? If you can name the years your looking at I can really help you alot more. My girlfriend has a good size TB, hes 15hh and hes a good size. Her grandpa uses a old Chevy 4WD to pull him in a 2 horse trailer, it works well from the sound of it. Im a Dodge guy, always have been and really thats the way i go, for many reasons. If you want to you can post the details, year and stuff your looking at for these trucks and i can try to help you more  Just a tip for now! Get a truck with atleast 6000lbs + towing. 6000 being on the lower end and for your horse... how much does he weigh if you know? 1600lbs? Really aim for 8000lbs towing capacity to be safe if your doing double horses. And engine size... 318 or 5.3L --- iffy there so anything above 5.3 litre you should be good on power... MPG is around 20 MPG. Towing with any truck its gonna drop depending on what your towing. If you got any questions, PM me and ill help!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for your help VT Trail Trotters! Sorry I should have clarified, I mean 4runner as in Toyota 4runner, its the SUV verion of the toyota tacoma, which is their compact truck. The 4runner can tow more than the tacoma, but only has a 110in wheel base. On what year I am looking at, around 2005 or newer


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

We have a Ford f150 and it pulls our 2 horse fine. The gas millage is decent. I would advise against 4 wheel drive unless you live where there is A LOT of snow and ice. They will be more expensive to repair even when it is not related to being 4 wheel drive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

We have an F150 V8 and haul a steel Adams 2 horse, warmblood trailer with my husband's 16+ hh OTTB and my racking horse. We've done it for 10 years with absolutely NO problems. Gas mileage is decent.

We're looking at a larger trailer with living quarters and therefore we'll need a larger truck. The Ford has been stellar, so we'll go up in size but probably stay with Ford. 

People are going to either fall into one camp or the other when it comes to truck brands. All I know is what we've experienced.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Good gas mileage doesn't mix with good hauling 

Note now the previous posters said the mileage is "decent" - its probably under 20mpg. Especially when hauling.

I love my F250!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waterchicken (Jun 16, 2012)

redpony said:


> I would advise against 4 wheel drive unless you live where there is A LOT of snow and ice. They will be more expensive to repair even when it is not related to being 4 wheel drive.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'll have to disagree. Repairs to a 4wd will cost the same as a 2wd. Only difference there is that there is more to go wrong on a 4wd. If I had a dollar for the amount of times I didn't think I would "need" 4wd and ended up needing it I'd be rich. I won't by a truck without it. Also I would be too concerned with gas mileage on a truck. That's not the reason I buy one. If you want good mileage get a deisel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Almost all 3/4 tons will do what you want. All 1500/150's are not created equal. There are huge differences in capabilities between models and option packages. Some half tons are only rated at 3500lbs, others 10k. You really need to look at the specifics. Your just not gonna get great gas mileage out of a decent tow vehicle. I tried the jack of all trades single vehicle route and you end up compromising on everything. I have an 2007 F150 5.4 L HO,, 4:10 gears, max tow package regular cab. I pull an aluminum 2 horse gooseneck that weighs 3500 lbs empty. Add 3k for horses and gear and I am ok. I get 18 empty, 14 towing. I will be trading on very likely an F450 chassis cab truck and adding an aluminum flatbed, as I now have a commuter car, and I really want a 3 or 4 horse trailer with a bath and shower.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

trIplEcrOwngIrl said:


> Thanks for your help VT Trail Trotters! Sorry I should have clarified, I mean 4runner as in Toyota 4runner, its the SUV verion of the toyota tacoma, which is their compact truck. The 4runner can tow more than the tacoma, but only has a 110in wheel base. On what year I am looking at, around 2005 or newer


Ha ha okay, they look good sized and if the towing is better on then than the truck and its got a decent wheel base so you can pull it off with a 4Runner. And 05 Ram 1500.... towing capacity around 8000lbs im guess, Hemi its gonna be higher. MPG is for the V8 not the Hemi - umm hard to say around 16 MPG im guessing... but that could be wrong.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I would stay away from suv's especially mid sized ones. Stick with a full sized truck. I personally will not go without a four wheel drive. Wet grass, gravel aside from snow and ice, if you do not have it you will regret it. In all of the years of owning a four wheel drive, I have not had any major issues with them. You should use the four wheel drive once in a while whether you need to or not. You will more than likely have an increased chanced of issues if you never use it.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Ford, and if for no other reason, because they didn't take, and aren't owned by the government.

The federal government owns 26% of General Motors stock.

I'll never own another GM or Dodge. PERIOD.

Bail out my behind.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Ford, and if for no other reason, because they didn't take, and aren't owned by the government.
> 
> The federal government owns 26% of General Motors stock.
> 
> ...


Bingo, prior to the bailout I was ambivalent to what manufacture I owned. I did steer clear of Dodge because they got worse MPG and lower power than the other two before coming out with a Hemi truck engine. Post bailout, I'm a pure Ford man.

Now for the OP. I advise everyone to steer clear of 1/2 tons and most SUV's for towing livestock. Why? They'll do it but just are not as stoutly built as heavier trucks. That means they are harder stop due to smaller brakes, more likely to break down and have catastrophic failures.

These suck while pulling an RV but your RV doesn't get career ending injuries from being tossed around. Your RV doesn't mind getting left beside the road while your rig is towed off for repairs. Your RV doesn't get hungry or thirsty while waiting for rescue. If your rear axle decided to exit the axle (quite possible with 1/2 tons) and you get in a wreck, the RV doesn't have to be "put down" due to injuries from the ensuing accident they just get hauled to the junkyard and you are out a few dollars.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Darrin has it.

Go with a truck that's a little bigger than what you need, not, a little smaller.

You'll also enjoy towing with it more than using an under sized truck.


----------



## Camo N Spurs (Jul 3, 2012)

I would look to see what your trailer weighs un-loaded then loaded. I use a Ram 3500 DRW and a goose neck hitch three horse slant.


----------



## gonewiththewind (Apr 7, 2012)

Definitely ford. I just bought a new f150 after MONTHS of debating which truck to get. It is so great with the trailer and it's so COMFORTABLE.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the replies and poll votes! You guys have been such a big help! I am still unsure what to do, I may just give up on competing as a junior...I don't know..Thanks for the help though guys!!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I have an F150 V6 ecoboost, get 17-19 in town, upwards of 25 hwy and about 15 pulling my light two horse with two big bodied TB's in it. I have 9,500 lbs of towing capacity and only pull about 6,000 and it's very comfortable, no trouble at all stopping. The max tow package offers 11,000 towing but it was hard to find that in our area with the supercrew and I really didn't need it.

It really depends on what F150 your looking at.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Make sure you have a brake controller. Either way you look at it, horses cost a ton!


----------

